# How many boards in your quiver?



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I am wondering how many of you have a "quiver" of snowboards, rather than just one board.
Different brands, different profiles (camber, rocker, hybrid, etc.), different purposes (powder, carving, freestyle, park/jib), different flex/stiffness, different shape (true twin, directional twin, directional, tapered...).

So how many boards do you own?
Why do you have more than one?:dunno:
Which one(s) for which purpose?:dunno:


And if anyone knows, how do I set this up as a survey on the main page?

Thanks.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

One Hovercraft for powder, a Yes pick your line for everyday, and a K2 Fatbob for old times sake. Going to be getting a longer gnu Billy Goat next year for speed.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

For this season I just had a Rome reverb rocker but as I only carve and ride powder I'm going to be getting a never summer raptor or yes pick your line for next season.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

3 decks in the quiver

Why 3? I ride on the ice coast, therefore:

1 Rossi One Magtek to deal with the ice coast 9 days out of ten. My go to deck. RCR profile. 

1 Lando Phoenix to ride on the softer days when the bite of the Rossi MT is too much. Mostly spring. CRC profile. Least fav of the three, bit of a heavy weight

1 Burton Barracuda for the ever elusive pow day. Burton S Rocker, camber between your feet, big rocker from front foot forward. Lots of fun in pow and soft conditions.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

2 here. Both park boards
Rome artifact mostly for rails and messing around
Rome Graft more for jumps

I really don't need 2 boards at a time, but I wanna be that guy who collects boards and has 50 hanging on his living room wall when I'm older.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

145 ride from 93' - back yard jib deck
154 k2 fastplant - park board
157 signal OG - cambered carving board
159 skate banana - fun mess around, little bit of pow stick
162 k2 gyrator - freestyle pow surfer
165 lib tech snow mullet - deep pow makes snowboarding easy board

167 salomon and 159 m3 diy split boards
99 skidoo summit 500 (not a board but part of the quiver, cost less than some boards)

tele
185 k2 lite telemark
175 work stinx

i've rode them all this year, the skate banana gets the most days cause it does everything pretty well

looking to add a split no board to the quiver if grassroots would make me one

out of the five roommates we have around 40 decks in the house, and five pairs of skis but no one "skis"


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

156W lobsterparkbaord -jib and rails
159W bataleon ET- when i don't know what in going to ride
167 bataleon undisputed- pow board
161W lib tech banana magic- ice and power tree days
161W bataleon jam- rock board

I use the evil twin and lobster the most followed by the lib.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

157 HP Trice- short, playfull and fast
159 Attack Banana- playfull, loose and soft
159 Hot Knife- aggressive, carvy, stable and fast
161 HP Trice- powder, big mountain and carving
162 Smokin Superpark- powder, rocks, trees and anything else in the way 
164 Hp Trice- deep powder, big everything and rarely ridden
180 Grocer- deeeeeep powder, massive slashes and top speeds

There's also a couple of samples and test boards laying around at any given time, but I only ride those on "work" days. Also not listing the boards in the collection I don't ride anymore.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

As of the count this morning 47 2014 decks ranging in the XV from Rossi all the way down to the Arbor Formula. Then there's a grip of art decks in the hall about 4, a stack of occasional decks which is at last count like 12, there's the graveyard of boards under my bed which is about 9, and then there's the misc. decks in my corner that's 3 or 4, and the couch critter living with us has 4 decks in the hall closet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NS Proto for everyday use 
Capita Charlie Slasher for pow days
Venture Divide splitboard that's used for skinning around the neighborhood because I haven't had time to do shit on the backcountry side of things this season


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

'09 Nitro SubPop 152; for the streets? Yeah I dont ride it anymore... Actually I think the core is snapped between the feet.
'11 Signal Jake OE 150; rocks, streets.
'12 Signal Jake OE Flat 151 Bi/Tri; My smaller everyday deck
'12 Signal Rocker 152; First day, Last Day, sometimes pow
'12 Signal Park Flat 150 added carbon; Jib
'13 Forum Scallywag; Slush park, jib
'14 Flow Rush LTD 153; Pow, Freeride, bomber
'14 Signal Freedom Machine Jake camber 152; Anything, even pow
WANT '14 K2 Happy Hour 151; Pointy tips and everything

Perks of being able to make a board when you want one.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

'07/'08 Lib Tech TRS 154 - ice or hardpack board
'09/'10 Bataleon Evil Twin 151 - soft snow, park, messing around.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Malolo, all mtn (90% powder)

FISH, POWDER :bowdown:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

12/13 Yes Pick Your Line 161 -pow
11/12 Yes Big City 158 -everyday
10/11 Yes Handsign 154 -halfpipe
12/13 Rome Garage Rocker 154 -jibtastic
AND
my home-made swallow tail from a cambered Option FreePlus 161.

Not to hijack, BUT....WM has T.Rice Pro 157 for 300. think it may be a good addition for icy days and freestyling around the mountain? Maybe turn my Big City into the rock board? Ive never had a magnetraction or CRC board...:dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm down to just one, K2 Titan 163, best all-mountain, all purpose I've ever been on, just got rid of my burton canyon 181 downhillin' deathride because the K2 rendered it obsolete, just as fast


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ride Antic 163;(Flat with slight rocker on nose and tail) my do it all board(except park). It may become my powder board if the Focus replaces it for all mountain freestyle board.:dunno:

Status Focus 158(CRC); NEW! have not used it yet but it is for all mountain.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

158 flow era, rock board
160w K2 darkstar, park/everyday deck
163W flow rush pow/steeps
164 t.rice split, kinda wish i got something a bit more directional but it was a smoking deal so split twin it is.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

148 lobster jib board - mainly an abuse board, for street and stupid stuff
151 lobster park board - ride this one the most for sure, it's amazing
158 never summer sl - '07 cambered version for the hard snow/icy days and hauling ass

was thinking of adding another since boards are so cheap right now... thought 4 was overkill, but man some of you guys are making me feel ok about it hahahaha


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

158 Jones Flagship '13. Stiff hybrid camber. At the moment my only all mountain board. Perfect for pow days, aggressive carving and go as fast as you dare board. 

Always had only one all mountain board but now getting to the point to want specialized ones. On shopping list: splitboard and a slightly softer/shorter groomer board for the not that aggressive days. I regret that I got rid of my old boards. It would be great to look at them from time to time to refresh memory. Hubby has a pile of all his former boards in the shed, beginning with a Kelly Air. In use now: NS Raptor 164. Wants to get a Flagship Carbon 164 and a split.


Edit: haha, since today, add the Ride Farah 153 as my groomer/play board  Also hybrid camber, rather stiff (for a woman's board ) but well dampened.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

160 Nitro Magnum '07 - ice, hard charging, quite wide...
157w Bataleon Goliath '12 - everything 
157 Arbor Blacklist '12 - everything


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

2012 YES Pick your Line 161 for the deep days
2012 YES Big City 160 for the charging days
2012 YES Great boobs of history 158 mostly as wall candy 
2012 Arbor Coda 159 for everyday and everything


----------



## ninjalovegod (Jan 15, 2013)

Nitro Subzero 158 (2012) - jib, street and rails
Skate banana 159 (2013) - jib and kickers
Trice HP 157 (2012) - all mountain freestyle


Will be getting a Nitro Rook soon for a bit more stability in the park. Need a pow board but haven't had good pow in years over here.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

All Burton

159 Vapor for ice and hard pack
158 Mystery for softer snow
163 Sherlock for trips out west, thin snow bases, and times when I can't keep the board in sight at après. 

Still looking for a Burton Stone Hut in 158, unicorn board. PM me if you know where one can be had.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Skate Banana 154 - Jibbing and what I learned on. Only really keeping it to lend out to a mate while he learns.
NS Proto - Everything

Will be grabbing a pow board once I move to the mountains  Charlie Slasher/Powder snake/Hovercraft/Fish or whatever


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Forum JP 154 - Rocks/streets/backyard
NS Evo 154 - Jibbing/mini park
Capita Mid-Life 155 - Park
NS Proto HD 157 - Cruising/groomers
Nitro Misfit 158 - All mtn/big jumps
NS SL 158 - Limited Pow/All mtn 

Looking to pick up a 2014 DOA to replace the Mid-Life.


----------



## MG0815 (Jan 11, 2013)

155 YES. basic (11/12) -everything, everyday >>> horrible quality made by Nidecker, NEVER again, sorry to say that. not joking.
154 Trans Cu (11/12) -jib >>> really cheap, but sufficient
160 old noname Powboard >>> Pow ?!

maybe Amplid Hidef, Apo coincoin or DH for next season... back to truetwin-camber.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

52 Burton Root - smaller mountains, park, banked slaloms (I actually have two of these, one is mothballed)
63 Burton Juice Wagon - pow, big mountain, snowshoe bc
63 Rossi Experience- big mountain, snowshoe bc
62 K2 Panoramic split

rock boards
62 burton custom
60 Nitro Pantera
54 K2 Quaw Quaw 'wild style'

dead board for actual riding on rocks
62 Burton BMC

unsure whether to keep or sell
48 Burton Spliff


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

*I HATE QUIVERS!!!*

I believe in one board to do it all. That said I bought a super expensive board this year, so I have a couple cheaper boards to use on rock days, park laps, etc.

Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 - Carving, powder, steep lines, glades, it does EVERYTHING well
Burton T7 159 - My former do it all board, now it's my early season, late season charging board
Burton Custom 156 - Picked it up this year used for $145, it's a play board for the park so I don't break the other two

What I would really like to do is find a way to stop wrecking boards. :dizzy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

'10 154 Burton Operator
'09 159 Burton Uninc
'12 164 K2 Slayblade

Small, medium & large


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Arbor A-Frame 158 for carving
Hovercraft 156 for powder


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

156 Custom V-Rocker
156 Capita Stairmaster
153 Ultrafear


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

13' k2 www - jib, no snow butter days
13' DC mega - park, booters, mountain charger

Gunna pick up one or two boards with magnatraction for icier days, a freestyle board for deep days, maybe a designated deep pow charger if i have spare cash before the season starts.

Really want a snowmobile.


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

2012 DC Biddy 151 for all mountain - loved it for our week in Courchevel, think we got to see almost all conditions on that trip

2012 Roxy Ally 143 for jibbing and dome riding - perfect board for flatland stuff

I'll probably get a powder board once we move to the States, will have to see what's available in 2 years or so... considering the Powder Snake based on what's out now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure I would call it a "Quiver," but,..

*Arbor Roundhouse - 163W*. This is the board I learned to ride on and have been riding exclusively for 1-1/2 seasons! So Ive used it for Everything. 
*Rome Garage Rocker - 159.* Flat rocker. I won this board from Wiredsport back in Dec.! Fun board, use it for butters n soft fresh groomers. Not great in the ice or chop but holds a nice carve in the fresh. 
*Never Summer Proto CT - 157. * Bought used two months ago from one of the regional forum members and fast becoming my favorite board!!! I got to ride it in some knee deep POW few weeks back n it performed awesomely!! Ive ridden ice, chop, slush, a little fresh n Pow and I like it on all but the bullet proof stuff! This is the board I logged my fastest speeds on! 45 mph+!! It Needed wax when I bought it, and I only just waxed it for the first time today! This board is FAST!!! Cant wait to see how she rides this weekend with a fresh wax!! *55 mph+????*.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

159 Burton cheetah for pow
157 lobster for all mtn.

If plants go my way ill be getting a 162 billy goat for all mtn, keeping the cheetah and adding a splitboard. And yes, i know i had the billy goat before.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> As of the count this morning 47 2014 decks ranging in the XV from Rossi all the way down to the Arbor Formula. Then there's a grip of art decks in the hall about 4, a stack of occasional decks which is at last count like 12, there's the graveyard of boards under my bed which is about 9, and then there's the misc. decks in my corner that's 3 or 4, and the couch critter living with us has 4 decks in the hall closet.


Who are you and can we party!!! Wow. :bowdown:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

SinkHole said:


> Who are you and can we party!!! Wow. :bowdown:


He is the angry girl with period, and yes, yes you can, but only if you sniff coke and suck dick for a living.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Blunted......


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

151 capita horrorscope, all mountain use 
154 lib tech skate banana, mainly just ride that on my 3 Colorado trips every year.
148 K2 www, my old jib/ park board getting retired this year

154 Lib Tech TRS C2-BTX, for my Jackson hole trip every year
And just ordered the Rome artifact rocker 151 for my new park/jib board going to be here in a few days super excited


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> He is the angry girl with period, and yes, yes you can, but only if you sniff coke and suck dick for a living.


YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997 » Girls’ Guide to Riding on the Rag


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> He is the angry girl with period, and yes, yes you can, but only if you sniff coke and suck dick for a living.


You are fuckin' hilarious.

I think you sniffed to much coke:dunno:


TT


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Current quiver count is at 10.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a whopping 1 board in my quiver, a 2011 Burton Custom Flying V. Looking to add a Custom X next season...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

timmytard said:


> You are fuckin' hilarious.
> 
> I think you sniffed to much coke:dunno:
> 
> ...


Have to say, i consider myself a comedian.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

'14 NS Heritage X 163w
'14 NS Proto HDX 160w
'13 Camp 7 Valdez 156
? Gnu Carbon Credit 156
'02?, '03? Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix 160
'08 Atomic Radon 169


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Option kstarr 155
Option trinity 158
Option northshore 162
Charlie slasher 164
gnu billygoat 159 split


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

NWBoarder said:


> '14 NS Heritage X 163w
> '14 NS Proto HDX 160w
> '13 Camp 7 Valdez 156
> ? Gnu Carbon Credit 156
> ...


I'm pretty sure I messaged you about a month ago, There was a mint Jamie Lynn on Craigs. 
I think, fairly close to you, for dirt cheap.


TT


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You did, and it was, but I had neither the money nor the time to make it happen.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Just one: 151 Evil Twin

Is it the best at anything? Not really, but it's fun and I enjoy riding it in any conditions. I'm not about to win any races with it, but I'll certainly have the biggest smile on my face while I lose!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I have 12?

Not exactly sure, I just sold 5 of them to a guy in Winterpeg. 

Wrapped them up & sent them collect on the Greyhound.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

NWBoarder said:


> You did, and it was, but I had neither the money nor the time to make it happen.


That sucks, I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was one of his first year decks too?


TT


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

'10 Sierra Reverse Crew 155 - My first board, easy to learn on
'13 Capita Horrorscope 153 - Park board
'13 Burton Custom flying V 156 - All Mountain board
'13 Lib Tech T Rice Pro 150 - Just bought it on sale.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

timmytard said:


> That sucks, I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was one of his first year decks too?
> 
> 
> TT


You really have an issue with female genitalia don't you?
Your avatars keep getting more bizarre.:dizzy:
Not getting any perhaps?:icon_scratch:
You might want to keep your frustration/fixation to yourself.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Some of these quivers are very impressive! IDK how you guys do it, i can barely afford to pick up my second board. Never the less, keep on riding them and shredding hard!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

andrewdod said:


> Some of these quivers are very impressive! IDK how you guys do it, i can barely afford to pick up my second board. Never the less, keep on riding them and shredding hard!


Sacrafices. Some shit you just learn to live without.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> You really have an issue with female genitalia don't you?
> Your avatars keep getting more bizarre.:dizzy:


Yeah I gotta look away when I see his avatars, but if you've met him, you'd know they're quite fitting!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Sacrafices. Some shit you just learn to live without.


yeah, but with limited income and so many other expenses... its hard to do man. I only work during the summer and winter. So getting extra cash aside is hard, not to mention that i need a new truck now that we are starting our business again... All my spare change is going in that bucket right now.


----------



## JT704 (Apr 3, 2013)

4 for me
2012 Burton Custom Flying V 158W
2011 Burton Custom X 162W
2013 Burton Joystick 159W
2013 Jones Hovercraft 160

Looking to ween off the Burton tit next season. Have a few things in mind. But each board has a great place in my lineup. I do find the Custom Flying V is my go to board so far.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got like 8-10

Maybe ride two.
Have bindings on 5 of them.

Westmark 
Heritage
Evo
SL
Supermodel X
Kink
And some older forum/Capita boards.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Current:

Rome Mod 162
Burton T6 164w
Salomon Burner 171
Donek Razor 176

with Mod 158w for sale

Looking to try Salomon Man's board, Rome Anthem, Rome Mod rocker, and Lynn Phoenix C3 in the next few seaons.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I gotta look away when I see his avatars, but if you've met him, you'd know they're quite fitting!


I don't think I want to meet him now!!

Hey, I love his sweet deals posts for sale items on the internet, but geez those avatars!

Timmy, what's up with those??:huh:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

3 boards...but it snowed so little this year in CA, I only rode my old rock board. 8 days is all I got :thumbsdown:


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

2008 k2 gyrator 162 - POW stick, Burton p1 bindings
2011 capita ultrafear fk 155 - no new snow, park, screw around board, union contact pro
2012 Burton nug directional 152 - some new snow, all-mountain board, union atlas

I'm probably going to let go of the nug and ultrafear next year and buy a single board that will cover both. Like a park pickle, skate banana, or a longer ultrafear. It was annoying trying to decide which board to grab at times. I also think I went too big with the nug.

-joel


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

161 Never Summer F-1 it's just stable while hauling ass and can handle crappy snow that bucks little chumps around like the rodeo bull. Kills in Powder! 

158 Smokin Big Wig great all around board. Closet board to a quiver killer I've ever ridden. Kills in Powder. You can charge hard on the bigger lines and roll the park. Surprisingly not as buttery and playful.

157 Arbor Blacklist. On better condition days it is a very fun board in the park and can be ridden pretty fast around the moutain but I prefer it for park and screwing around Moderate to fair in Powder. Exceptioanl while riding switch and med size jumps. Not as all world as advertised but still a solid board for playing around on.

159W Never Summer Heritage. Fast and more playful than the F-1 Kind of the all mountain freestyle deal Moderate to fair in Powder. Very solid on bigger jumps and cliffs. More pop than most for the tail is powerful. Not all world but it fits a nice niche for certain days and places.

For 2014 i'm looking for two things: for a split for deep powder as well as a playful damp twin that can hang in powder and hauls ass to replace the Heritage. Not the cobra please or the proto. Love Never Summer but the Cobra is not a freestyle all mountain board and the proto for a guy my size is my next park fun board after I finish off the quickly deteriorating blacklist.

Thoughts?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

andrewdod said:


> Some of these quivers are very impressive! IDK how you guys do it, i can barely afford to pick up my second board. Never the less, keep on riding them and shredding hard!


It's simple.
Make more money.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BFBF said:


> It's simple.
> Make more money.


+1!!! It opens up a lot of opportunities! :yahoo:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Im rocking 10 atm lol


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

BFBF said:


> It's simple.
> Make more money.


I believe SPEND more money would be the correct phrase.

-joel


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

too fuckin' many, probably.

2014 Marhar Throwback - 158
2013 Burton Sherlock - 160
2012 Arbor Blacklist - 157
2012 Marhar Throwdown - 161
2012 Niche Knew - 156
2012 nGravity something or other - 156 (this is a private label/one-off pressed by Marhar basically it's the MyStick)

Also sitting on: 

2011 Rome Machine (retired - cracked edges)
2004 Never Summer Legacy (retired)


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Just added a Gravity Twin Kick to the quiver this morning....summer board...


----------



## JBM NZ (Mar 27, 2013)

#1-2009-Burton Jeremy jones 159 (had for last two seasons)my freestyle deck

#2-2012-Burton custom or custom X 160 (haven't brought yet) free-riding deck

Always like to have two board's not only to match different condition's but great to have a back-up if I damage one .... 

not long now to the snow dumps and the lifts start-up again round 40-50days time
Forecasts looking good for one of the best seasons for years


----------



## Kaelan (Apr 18, 2013)

Including the gf's one, only 2 so far, but hoping to encounter some great deals coming weeks, atm:

'13 Arbor Del Rey 153, Union Atlas bindings
'13 Nidecker Elle 152, Burton Malavita bindings


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

2008 jussi 159- carving groomers and hardpack
2013 custom Flying V 158w- playing about on and powder


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

98 NS Wide series 158 (rock board)
12 Billy Goat 159
13 NS Proto 157
13 NS Cobra 161
13 K2 Parkstar 155

43 days this year and most of them on the Proto or the Goat. Proto is far and away my favorite board. I had the 12 in a wide and I got the 13 in a regular width and love it even more.

I did spend a couple hours on my 11 year old Son's Flow 138 board after he tore the edge out and I fixed it. That was fun. Big man on a little board


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

10 Burton Lux - 147
12 Burton Feelgood Flying V - 149
12 Lib Tech Skate Banana - 148
13 Bataleon Fun Kink - 148
13 Capita Horrorscope FK - 145


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

jojotherider said:


> 2008 k2 gyrator 162 - POW stick, Burton p1 bindings
> 2011 capita ultrafear fk 155 - no new snow, park, screw around board, union contact pro
> 2012 Burton nug directional 152 - some new snow, all-mountain board, union atlas
> 
> ...


also picked up a 2013 Skatebanana 159. I think I still want to keep the ultrafear, though. Its such a sick board.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

right now i`ve got 4 boards in my quiver.

1.:2010 nitro eero ettala pro in 155,
quite hard standard camber for the fast days, but now for sale. i used it only 20 days in 3 years.

2.: 2010 deathlabel madmax 153, 
supersoft flatrocker for the indoorslopes and just for having fun. but it`s almost done. love that board!

3.: 2012 rome artifact rocker in 153 
with a broken nose and destroyed base...just for some urban stuff next season.

4.: 2013 capita stairmaster 152, just for the average day, this board is good for everything. simple construction, nothing special, but so much fun because of standard camber AND really soft flex.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Joining the necropost bandwagon.

'14 Lib banana magic
'13 Lib trice hp
'13 Lib hot knife (why did I give mervin so much money this year...)
'12 Bataleon Evil twin
'12 Signal park flat
'12 Rome artifact
'12 Omatic EXTR-TXTR
'11 Lib trice hp to run directly into rocks


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i got a shit ton of boards that can still be considered ride able but my main quiver consists of a 4 boards currently.

149 echelon kill box that i use for jibs and urban, 
151 echelon avenger and 152 echelon orion that i use for all around freestyle 
then i have a 154 avenger that i use for pretty much the same thing but geared towards bigger jumps.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_ said:


> i got a shit ton of boards that can still be considered ride able


So how many people hold onto their old boards and just keep them in a closet collecting dust? I buy (2) boards and sell (2) boards each year. 5 is an easily storable and justifyable quantity for me. 

Here is the story for the wife (I think she believes it anyway) :
1 - Rocks
1 - Powder
1 - Bomber
1 - Jack of all trades...everything board
1 - Park


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

d2cycles said:


> 1 - Rocks


I've seen this a few times, especially in this thread.
I know about urban riding (don't understand it, but I've heard of it), but
when did snowboarders start riding rocks??:huh:

And why do I sense that I'm gonna get abused for asking that question??


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

3 boards.

1) Jones Mountain Twin - all around fun
2) Jones Carbon Flagship - Freeride / Pow
3) Jones Hover Split - Pow 

I'll be picking up a true freestyle board next season if we don't get snow.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I know about urban riding (don't understand it, but I've heard of it), but
> when did snowboarders start riding rocks??:huh:


During low coverage periods (late/early season,) you end up riding a lot of not-quite-snow. Having a board you can abuse without giving a shit whether it explodes is extremely helpful, it allows you to pick lines without worrying about bits of non-snow in your path.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Irahi said:


> During low coverage periods (late/early season,) you end up riding a lot of not-quite-snow. Having a board you can abuse without giving a shit whether it explodes is extremely helpful, it allows you to pick lines without worrying about bits of non-snow in your path.


We call those conditions fast grass and slow granite


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

d2cycles said:


> So how many people hold onto their old boards and just keep them in a closet collecting dust?


usually by the time im done using a board it's beat to shit and wouldnt be worth selling to anyone so i just hold on to it. 

i've sold a few that were still in decent condition but half the time im getting a new board it's because i destroyed my old one.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> usually by the time im done using a board it's beat to shit and wouldnt be worth selling to anyone so i just hold on to it.
> 
> i've sold a few that were still in decent condition but half the time im getting a new board it's because i destroyed my old one.


Ha ha...makes sense. I get a pair of new boards each year because I'm very curious...I always think that I will like the next one better or the new tech in the board will be awesome. Neither is true all the time though.


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

Ice Coast (NH here)...

Neversummer SL 158 - good all around - this is my board when I want to ride bigger mountains (for NH)
splitty - K2 Panoramic 158 - backcountry workhorse good on everything tho I've beat on it a bit
Signal Rocker 156 - super fun for butters/turns but fun all around - cannot wait to ride this in the trees


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Technically I own 6 but ride 2, perhaps 3 next season.

1. _Main board, all mountain_: GNU B Pro (C2BTX)
2. _Rock/learn park board_: Ride Rapture (LowRize rocker)
3. _First board, haven't ridden in ages but might see snow again next season hence the 3rd referenced above_: Apocalypse Cap 5 (super stiff camber)

4. A promo Mountain Dew board someone gave me years ago. It's never seen bindings or snow. It's a 155 camber with cap construction.

5. and 6. Some completely thrashed - like someone ran them over with a vehicle thrashed - decks I thought I could repurpose into a snowboard bench. Also "gifted" to me. I think one is a K2 and the other a Ride? Clearly I've not gotten to the bench project yet.


----------



## Ollie78 (Apr 14, 2012)

Currently own, and ride:

Birdman in a 180W
Lynn Phoenix in a 157W
Lynn Classic in a 160W
Travis Rice Pro Horsepower in a 164.5

I have next year's Banana Magic pre-ordered ((162W)), and I am planing on picking up the next year's Attack Banana((161W)), after the end of the season........Yeah, I'm a Lib' junkie. Their boards are more big guy friendly, and they charge hard!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

lobster jib 148
lobster park 151 
bataleon fun.kink 154
never summer sl 158 (r/c)
never summer sl 158 (older 2007/8 full camber)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Realized that I started this thread (11 pages in now) and haven't posted my quiver.

Blew the bank this year and totally overhauled my boards.
All 2013 boards!

LT TRice 157 (stiff C2 BTX)
LT TRS 157 (softer C2 BTX)
LT Banana Magic 157 (enhanced BTX - my favourite board!)
GNU Space Case 156 (elliptical hybrid camber)
LT Skate Banana 156 (BTX)

Yup, inadvertently turned into a Mervin fanboy.
Picked up the Space Case at the end of the season on sale - haven't ridden it yet.
Obviously, I've settled on the size of board with which I'm happy, different camber profiles for different moods/terrain.

Freakin' Mervin owes me a personal e-mail of thanks and some free swag!!

I expect abuse for this list, btw. LOL!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Sir that's a little absurd.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Sir that's a little absurd.


Or FREAKIN awesome, depending on yout point of view! :eusa_clap::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> LT TRice 157 (stiff C2 BTX)
> LT TRS 157 (softer C2 BTX)
> LT Banana Magic 157 (enhanced BTX - my favourite board!)
> GNU Space Case 156 (elliptical hybrid camber)
> LT Skate Banana 156 (BTX)


Could have bought a Virus for less than all that! :cheeky4:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GreyDragon said:


> LT TRice 157 (stiff C2 BTX)
> LT TRS 157 (softer C2 BTX)
> LT Banana Magic 157 (enhanced BTX - my favourite board!)
> GNU Space Case 156 (elliptical hybrid camber)
> LT Skate Banana 156 (BTX)


1, 2, 3, massive overlap. 4, Their asym sucks. 5, useless board.

There, now you've had shit thrown at you for it. Boom.

I say keep the TRS and sell everything else.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Sir that's a little absurd.


Hey! Whaddya mean "a little"?!:laugh:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Nivek said:


> 1, 2, 3, massive overlap. 4, Their asym sucks. 5, useless board.
> 
> There, now you've had shit thrown at you for it. Boom.
> 
> I say keep the TRS and sell everything else.


I love this forum for the helpful opinions and keen insights!:eusa_clap:

Actually, I can understand your comment about the first three boards. But the Banana Magic stays - personal preference - terrific all mountain board.

I would then keep the TRS and dump the TRice. I knew they were overlapping, but at the time I wanted a softer version of C2 (bought the TRice first, as a more stable ride versus the Magic).

Haven't ridden the Space Case yet, so can't comment.

I'll probably keep the Skate Banana, just for screwing around. It will be fun for riding the "speed bump" hills we have in Ontario.

As mentioned, thanks for the abuse!:thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I'll probably keep the Skate Banana, just for screwing around. It will be fun for riding the "speed bump" hills we have in Ontario.


Wait, you have 5 different boards for riding in Ontario?!? :dizzy: You don't need abuse, you need a slap in the head! lol I had one board for 15 years in Ontario!!! A camber board is all you need, there's no powder, there's really no glades. You have groomers and park.

Sell 4 of the boards and spend more time out of Ontarible!!! :yahoo:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

HAHA Grey. That's fucked. You should keep the boards and keep adding new ones, only, this time go for variety.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Wait, you have 5 different boards for riding in Ontario?!? :dizzy: You don't need abuse, you need a slap in the head! lol I had one board for 15 years in Ontario!!! A camber board is all you need, there's no powder, there's really no glades. You have groomers and park.
> 
> Sell 4 of the boards and spend more time out of Ontarible!!! :yahoo:


Totally agree actually. I know you started in Ontario and then got smart with the move to Alberta, so you know what you're talking about.:thumbsup:

Actually, I rode a Salomon cambered for my beginner board and then moved up to a more advanced Salomon cambered (Salomon makes great cambered boards!) and Ride DH for the next few years. Used them on trips to Tremblant, Ste. Anne, Massif, Smuggler's Notch. Then the whole rocker thing hit, but no demos in Ontario aside from Burton.

Finally got out west to Whistler last year and demo'd a few Lib Techs and a Prior AMF. Well, you saw where I ended up. Love the R/C/R profiles. (Can you imagine if Never Summer had demos at Whistler? They missed out on some potential sales by not demoing.)

And this year, I was in your territory pouts - one week trip that saw me riding Kicking Horse/Louise/Sunshine/Norquay. Two weeks later I was in Colorado for a week riding Keystone/Vail/Breckenridge/A-basin. Hoping to do three trips out west next year.
Just wanted to let you know that while my weekend sojourns are on the speed bumps here, my Mervin quiver IS getting to more interesting terrain.:yahoo:

(I did say I expected abuse on my quiver didn't I??:dizzy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The point of a quiver is to eliminate overlap and have boards for specific conditions. You have so much overlap it's kind of mindblowing to me.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The point of a quiver is to eliminate overlap and have boards for specific conditions. You have so much overlap it's kind of mindblowing to me.


Yah, I'll probably be trimming next season.
TRice and either the Space Case or the Skate Banana will go.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Smart choice, although I will say thanks for supporting the snowboard industry by buying that many decks.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Finally got out west to Whistler last year and demo'd a few Lib Techs and a Prior AMF.
> 
> And this year, I was in your territory pouts - one week trip that saw me riding Kicking Horse/Louise/Sunshine/Norquay.


What'd you think of the AMF? I was seriously considering getting a Mens Freeride... The GF got the Brandywine (chick version of the Freeride) and absolutely loves it. I'm a big fan of the R/C/R or just camber with a lifted nose myself.

What did you think of the Banff/BC stuff? In times with little snow it can be an icy ungroomed hell, but generally it's freakin' great here!!! Sure beats living in Hamilton and driving 3 hrs to Blue Mountain for a couple days... :yahoo:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek said:


> 1, 2, 3, massive overlap. 4, Their asym sucks. *5, useless board.*
> 
> There, now you've had shit thrown at you for it. Boom.
> 
> I say keep the TRS and sell everything else.


Actually, the Skate Banana is the board with the least amount of overlap in that quiver, so in some ways the most useful deck. Damn fun board, too - I still pull out my 4 (now 5) seasons old one more than occasionally to just mess around all over the resort.
Out of that quiver, I would say keep the Skate Banana and the T. Rice (or possibly the Magic, depending on the general conditions and preferred riding).


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, my ability to multi-quote posts is seriously lacking.

Pouts: on the AMF - meh.
Solid board, will push through anything, but didn't really inspire in any way. Edge hold was lacking, although the woman at the factory admitted they should have sharpened the edges before I got the board.
FYI, having ridden the Yes Great Beauties a couple of years ago in addition to the AMF, I find I much prefer the LT/Never Summer hybrid profiles over the Yes/Nidecker hybrid profiles.

As for Alta/BC, let's just say I'm so ready to retire and move out there - when I CAN retire. While there are "bigger" mountains here on the ice coast than what I get in Ontario, I say West is Best! I'll be out there with my club next year for sure (resorts to be determined...).

hktrdr: Agree on the Skate Banana. As I said earlier in this thread, I'll probably keep it for park, moderate powder, and general screwing around on the slopes. Definitely keeping the Banana Magic - still the one board that works best for me. And with the TRICE and TRS so similar, and me wearing a size 9 small footprint boot, I figure the TRS is a better match to keep.
BTW, it was a thread at the beginning of last season where you suggested I would be better suited to the 157 sized boards verus the 161s I had at the time that got me to size down. You were right. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Okay, my ability to multi-quote posts is seriously lacking.


you hit the little "-" symbol at the bottom right of each post. when you hit it, it turns color and into a "+".

go thru the thread and make those little plusses on every post you wanna quote.

then just hit "post reply".

Don't feel bad about missing NS demos, I live here and every time they are demoing its only for "shops" or some other bullshit and they never let me demo anything. They only do consumer demo days on weekends which I don't ride. I bought an Evo and really don't like it compared to the Proto (which I think everyone knows I have a big gay fanboy chubby for).

I know this isn't the exact place for it but I wish NS would make a hardcore twin for serious shit - think something between the raptor and heritage in tech, then twin it. (I'm sad knowing Snowolf won't comment on this, I've been thinking about it for awhile, guess I shoulda mentioned it sooner)...

My "quiver" consists of 

155 Bataleon Evil Twin ('10 I think), don't like it, apparently nobody else does either - how dumb is that.
154 '12 NS Evo, its ok but not enough board for me except jibbing.
154 '11 Proto, its amazing. Excited to get an HD next year, I've completely destroyed this one.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

1. NS Premier F1 (157) - mid-stiff, directional, overall rocker profile.
Now delegated to my trips out west and for any lucky powder days here on the east coast. 
2. Libtech Hotknife C3 (156) - mid-stiff, true twin, overall camber profile.
My east coast board. I can lay a carve in this board like I never could on the Premier. But, riding in the soft stuff is noticably lacking on this deck. Particularly compared to the Premier.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a few.

Pre 4x4 hole pattern 
1990 Burton Free 5
1991 Craig Kelly Air
1992 Hooger Booger Blaster. Camber\Rocker/Camber & it's Asymmetrical. It's brand new & has never been ridden. I really want to try this:thumbsup:
199? K2. turned DIY No-Board Swallow tail, the name was on the tail.
1994 Joyride Limited. The Nixon board
199? Kemper Phantom My experimental. Added Rocker to the nose & a swallow tail

Standard 4x4 holes
2X 1995 Burton "The 152" One black, one orange.
1996 Lib Tech Matt Cummins Rad Rick.
199? Sims Noah Salasnek
200? Option Bella

What I ride 
2011 Never Summer Heritage X 156 My everything deck
2012 Gnu Carbon Credit 156 My fuckin' arounder
200? Dynastar 3800 163 Pow stick, very much like Burtons Family Tree Cheetah.
2004 Palmer Titanium Channel 164. Oh, you want to race? Ya, ok. 
2005 Palmer Titanium Channel 164. $10 bucks says I beet ya to the bottom.
2007 Lib Tech Skate Banana 156. rock board & the lender

I got a couple more, but I can't remember off hand what they are.:dunno:

The Joyride, Rad Rick & the orange "The 152" are gettin' shipped out this morning.


TT


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

158 Burton Custom X for bad ass speed and easy riding
154 Forum Young Blood DD for park

Bummed Forum is dead, love their decks...Looking into joining the Lib bandwagon. Anybody ride Lib that loves it?! I'll definitely go with a camber-rocker-camber board again. Perfect for park riding.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

> Anybody ride Lib that loves it?!


Insert desired face-palm .gif


TT


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

jwelsh83 said:


> Anybody ride Lib that loves it?!


:thumbsup: This guy right here with two thumbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Cause they all push different buttons........

159 Rossi OneMagtek
160 LT Lando Phoenix
161 Burton Barracuda
161 YES. PYL


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I got a 
1. Rossignol Angus 159 R/C/R
2. Ride DH2 161 R/F/R
3. Capita Stairmaster Extreme 159 C
4. Ride Machete 162 R/F/R

The last two I just ordered on sale. I'll probably sell at least 1 or two. So far the Angus I like more than the DH2


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Went a little nuts buying shit the last few weeks but got some really good deals. Gonna end up selling a few of them before next season.

2012 Rossi One Magtek 157W (beater board for early/late season)
2013 Jones Mountain Twin 160
2013 Never Summer Legacy 159 (thinking of selling it and just going with the Jones for all mountain)
2013 T Rice Pro 164 (should be good enough for the powder ill be seeing, but might switch it out for an ultra dream, Charlie slasher or PYL)

Also have a 2013 Gnu BG 162 that I'm gonna sell, think it's too narrow and similar to the Jones.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Epic said:


> Went a little nuts buying shit the last few weeks but got some really good deals. Gonna end up selling a few of them before next season.
> 
> 2012 Rossi One Magtek 157W (beater board for early/late season)
> 2013 Jones Mountain Twin 160
> ...


I'll venture to guess you'll be riding the directional Jones more in Pow than the twin Rice. Also, YES GET THE ULTRA. Probably the best powder oriented all mountain freeride deck I've been on. Stellar.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Neni, are pigs flying in that part of the world? How long before they reach North America?!? :blink:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Neni, are pigs flying in that part of the world? How long before they reach North America?!? :blink:


:question: that's a saying..?


If you mean this:

_New board in the quiver :yahoo: A 133cm rocker with duck angles LOL_

I recognized that I posted in the wrong thread and immediately deleted before GreyDragon gives me hell for sidetracking


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> :question: that's a saying..?
> 
> 
> If you mean this:
> ...


:laugh:
I should become a moderator!:thumbsup:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine...

1997 Burton Custom 164 (bench bottom now)
200? NS Premier T5 168 - Just arrived at the house. Prepping to cut a swallow tail out of it.
2012 NS RaptorX 165 - My every day, all condition slayer

Would love to try a Winterstick Swallowtail, but no funds lying around at the moment for a board that wont see much action in SoCal. Really considering a ProtoHD next year for something a lil more playful.


----------



## Dosakis_Kolban (Jun 1, 2013)

Gnu park pickle PBTX 153 for park and light powder
Gnu Carbon credit Wide 159 for heavy backcountry powder


----------

